# Locker Locks



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have broken the barrel of one of the locks on the garage door of my m/h. 

Its one bit like one of these in the picture below.

However the whole thing is a bit inadequate and I would like to up grade them. Does anybody know a company that sells locks that are not over the top price wise but a bit more substantial.

Derek


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried Olearys ?

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

They were very helpful when we wanted a new lock barrel

CAK Tanks are also worth a look

http://www.caktanks.com/

G


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Have you tried Olearys ?
> 
> http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Looking at both sites they have locks that look better than the ones on there at the moment.

Can you get deadlocks as a replacement for these plastic lumps.

Derek


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

camper69 said:


> Can you get deadlocks as a replacement for these plastic lumps.


That I can't tell you. I don't do the technical stuff ! I'm sure someone will know.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a look  >>here<< . If they can't help you I doubt if anyone can.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Have a look  >>here<< . If they can't help you I doubt if anyone can.


They look good and I would love to put them on my m/h but I would need 3 at £85 each. unfortunately there is not enough left in the kitty after buying the beast.

Derek


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

camper69 said:


> They look good and I would love to put them on my m/h but I would need 3 at £85 each. unfortunately there is not enough left in the kitty after buying the beast.
> 
> Derek


Compelling argument! 8O

I didn't check the price of the specific lock, but that's too much for a locker. Having thought about it, I'm sure you would get a lock at a caravan or motorhome accessory shop.

Try Googling - if you can think of the right question you will probably get the answer.

Cheers


----------



## 103279 (Mar 5, 2007)

My habitation door lock - looks similar to yours - broke and it took FOUR months to get it replaced, the lock only cost about a fiver but it had to come from CI in Italy apparently. So I was forced into buying a Fiamma lock, bought three cost me about £85.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thought I would continue this topic.

As I do not like the locks that are on the lockers of my m/h and the ones above are out of my reach I thought I would buy a test one of a type that was on a m/h we hired had last year.

This link here shows the type I bought. What cannot be seen under the knob that comes out in the middle is two screw holes that are used to hold the body in place on the door. Now I had not anticipated this and my concern is whether the door will take the screw.

The door has a thin metal skin with a insulation material underneath it.
Do you think that it will be strong enough to take the screws and hold the body of the lock? 
Does anyone know if any supporting material is normally put in around the locks?

Derek


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

camper69 said:


> Thought I would continue this topic.
> 
> As I do not like the locks that are on the lockers of my m/h and the ones above are out of my reach I thought I would buy a test one of a type that was on a m/h we hired had last year.
> 
> ...


Would it not be possible to exchange the screws for machine screws plus a nut and washer?

Can't tell from the picture, but this would solve your problem if it could be done, and give a much more secure fixing than a screw ever could.

Cheers


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Would it not be possible to exchange the screws for machine screws plus a nut and washer?
> Cheers


I had thought of doing this but I am worried about whether the skin will get damaged as the body tries to twist as you turn the lock.

Also there is no going back as I will have two screw holes in the door and I think I will have to increase the size of the hole the lock goes through.

On that thought what would be the best tool to cut throught metal skinned doors.

Derek


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

My Dethleffs uses these Zadi catches and mine are not screwed on but rivited to the aluminium skin. I'm not sure if the holes are reinforced, but given that there are rivets holding it, I would say its unlikely.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

camper69 said:


> > Would it not be possible to exchange the screws for machine screws plus a nut and washer?
> > Cheers
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Derek

If you ever have to turn the lock hard enough to twist the skin of the bodywork you will be deep in the smelly stuff and will be holding half of a key in your hand. I wouldn't worry on that score at all.  

To enlarge a hole in metal bodywork, almost certainly aluminium? I would use nothing other than a half-round or rat-tail file and a lot of patience. As you say, it's a one-shot job and if you try to cut the metal you will inevitably distort it and it will ruin the locker. Gently and slowly, and frequent testing for fit with the lock body. _(A short length of dowel wrapped in coarse emery cloth will also do a good job, and the nearer the dowel is to fitting the hole, the easier it is to keep the hole circular.)_

If you have never before enlarged a circular hole, you will be amazed how difficult it is to keep it perfectly circular as it gets bigger. Small errors won't matter as the body of the lock will conceal them, but take it easy!!!

Cheers


----------

